
The Truth About “Dramatic Action” - phront
http://chinamediaproject.org/2020/01/27/dramatic-actions/
======
pibi
Already gone? here is the archived link:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200128085806/http://chinamedia...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200128085806/http://chinamediaproject.org/2020/01/27/dramatic-
actions/)

~~~
taneq
It seems to be back. Never attribute to malice what can adequately be
explained by an unexpected surge in traffic?

------
coldcode
I assume this post will vanish shortly to "protect stability".

~~~
zwirbl
It seems to already be gone. Even if the measures taken to keep the lid on the
story are not too unexpected, it still is shocking how irresponsible and
shortsighted and short-term focused politics (in this case in China, in lots
of other cases everywhere over the world) react to arising problems.

